# Made MORE nailpolish with Pigments!



## MACGoddess (Nov 1, 2006)

lol, so I was bored tonight... I had picked up 3 more clear nail laquers from work the other day so I decided to make some more nailpolish with my Pigments, this is getting DANGEROUS!

I love it and it is super easy to do! Two of the shades are for me, but one of them (the pink) is for my sister as a present, I am about to send off a package to her.

The dark green was made with Dark Soul and a little bit of Teal.

The brownish shade was made with Blue Brown and a little bit of Cornflower.

And the pink was a weird mix of Fuchsia, Rose, and Melon.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 1, 2006)

they look great

good job


----------



## luxotika (Nov 1, 2006)

Very pretty. I like it!


----------



## Anna (Nov 1, 2006)

im lovin it! i made one with fushia pigment and its wonderful!


----------



## stacybadabing (Nov 1, 2006)

hot! love em!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im lovin it! i made one with fushia pigment and its wonderful! That one was a problem for me... I had a hard time getting it to come out the way I wanted, and it still isn't quite perfect, but my sis will probably love it, she loves light pinks.


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm thinking to make one too using the piggies. I have a lot of full size piggies I could use! Thanks for the inspiration again Lei!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 1, 2006)

That's so cool that it's just that easy! I loovee the green!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow..good job..they look store bought.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Nov 1, 2006)

does the pigment affect how long the polish stays on?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are very nice, specially the pink one. I think i'll make that for my mom.


----------



## semantje (Nov 1, 2006)

those are so pretty!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow great idea!!! You did a great job!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 1, 2006)

They are very pretty!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 1, 2006)

I love the dark green! looks great on you!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 1, 2006)

*Very pretty colors*


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does the pigment affect how long the polish stays on? It does if you add too much pigment... I add little by little and test it on my hand to see how opaque it is so I don't add too much.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 1, 2006)

OH! Those are gorgeous colors! I really like the last one A LOT!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 1, 2006)

o m gosh i love them! i love all 3! they are perfect. and all colors i would wear.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice! I really like the green.


----------



## lynnda (Nov 1, 2006)

How cool! I really like the dark green one!


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 1, 2006)

Pretttyyy!


----------



## LVA (Nov 1, 2006)

ooo .. they are all sooo pretty ... i love the pink one! and although i don't like to wear dark colors ... i love the dark one u made -i'd def wear that one!


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are so nice!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Nov 1, 2006)

those colors look great. i didn't know you can do that. wow project. hehe


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 2, 2006)

these look great!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 2, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 3, 2006)

I love that pink one, even though I'm not a fan of pink!


----------



## blondie36 (Nov 3, 2006)

i love the 3rd 1


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

I love the last one! Do you just put some pigment into a bottle of clear polish?


----------



## clwkerric (May 23, 2007)

Wow, this is really making me want to start mixing some stuff together!!!!!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (May 23, 2007)

Those are beautiful. I especially like the green one.


----------



## MissOli (May 23, 2007)

wow that's really cool...didn't know u could do that


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 3, 2007)

They look excellent!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow I gotta try that!


----------



## Venezia (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow! Really cool ... am loving the green one!


----------



## Chi_Nessa25 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ooh, love it! I'm gonna have to try that with my rose pigment...


----------



## SalJ (Jul 12, 2007)

great idea, they look great.

Sorry, this is probably a stupid question but do you just mix it in the bottle?? how does it get mixed through evenly?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SalJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif great idea, they look great. 
Sorry, this is probably a stupid question but do you just mix it in the bottle?? how does it get mixed through evenly?

It mixes fine but it always helps that the bottle has a little metal ball to help mix it thoroughly.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nifty! They look great




I love the green.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 16, 2007)

I really like the pink and even though I'm not a fan of dark polish, the green one looks really nice! Hmmm, I'm going to have to experiment now that I have 84 different pigment samples in 2 of my boxed drawers. lol, hopefully the outcome wouldn't be too bad


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 16, 2007)

So pretty! I want to make some now!


----------

